# Details about quota visa



## sivalsm (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi,

I'm planning to apply quota visa. I have 8 years of experience into IT and i have done masters in computers.

I need help on the procedures and requirements to apply quota work permit to SA.

Thanks in Advance,
Siva


----------



## gushungo (Sep 3, 2012)

Quota work permit


----------

